# wedding favours



## xxClaire_24xx

whats everyone doing or done for their wedding favours


----------



## 08marchbean

urgh this is one of the last things we have left to do and i cannot pick!! look forward to hearing what others r doing for some inspiration!


----------



## Lisa84

We have ickle silver buckets that we are filling with personalised MnMs and love hearts and tying Purple ribbon around xxx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah im the same we keep changing our mind its driving me mad lol x


----------



## sarahh

We are having 5 different sweets in an lilac organza bag to represent health, wealth, happiness, fertility and long life.


----------



## jms895

I am doing party bags for kids, scratch cards for the men and a crystal rose keepsake for the ladies, or something like that x


----------



## katherinegrey

We're having whiskey miniatures for the men and rose cupcakes for the ladies... we think!! lol!


----------



## cassysuri2010

baklawa - love the stuff


----------



## dani_tinks

we're keeping it pretty simple really, little favour boxes with some heart choccies in. Every table's going to have bubbles and disposible cameras too so we don't want to go over board.


----------



## SarTheBear

We've got personalised rock in our colours (red, white and blue) with our names and our wedding date written through it. Should be delivered soon, looking forward to seeing how it turned out! Xx


----------



## moose31

DH and I got married Sept '10 . we did seed packets of hot peppers with qoutes about "our growing love" Hubby and I love spicy food and our vegetable garden :) everyone loved it people still tell me about how their plants are growing


----------



## 08marchbean

moose31 said:


> DH and I got married Sept '10 . we did seed packets of hot peppers with qoutes about "our growing love" Hubby and I love spicy food and our vegetable garden :) everyone loved it people still tell me about how their plants are growing

i had just come back on to say i think we found out favours, we are doing the same! Personalised seed packets with either chillie plants or flowers! :thumbup:


----------



## mummymunch

were having sixpences with "something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue, and a sixpence in her shoe" and probably a box with chocs in!


----------



## helenas81

I'm going to be making milk chocolate lollies for everyone :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Be something to eat lol


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

well we have decided on minature whiskey with a wee pink organza ribbon tied round the neck and females a wee white favour box with a wedding day yankee candle in it and a wee pink organza bow on top and kids are getting a wee choc lollipop x


----------



## michyk84

car shaped cookies with a gerbera daisy rice paper topper thing


----------



## jemsbabyblues

We're giving our guests scratchcards :thumbup: I'm hoping to pick up some appropriately themed scratchcards around valentines next year.


----------



## fifiO

we're making donations on people's behalfs to cancer research and each guest will get a little card saying a donation has been made with our names and wedding date and a little pin as a keepsake :)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

fifiO said:


> we're making donations on people's behalfs to cancer research and each guest will get a little card saying a donation has been made with our names and wedding date and a little pin as a keepsake :)

yeah we are letting people know any money given as presents will be going to cancer research too xx


----------



## Babydreams321

we're filling these with heart shape sweeties :0)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Mini...pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3cc1bdbc4e


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Babydreams321 said:


> we're filling these with heart shape sweeties :0)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Mini...pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3cc1bdbc4e

aw their very nice x


----------



## Lisa84

Babydreams321 said:


> we're filling these with heart shape sweeties :0)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Mini...pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3cc1bdbc4e

Hey hun we were going to do jam jars but then went with Silver buckets but you can get them really cheaply here

https://www.jbconline.co.uk/glass-j...5oz-mini-jam-jars-35-per-pack-comes-with-caps

You would just need to get some material for the tops. Might work out cheaper than ebay xx


----------



## mummymunch

we have changed our minds! we are having cellaphane cones filled wth sweets :)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

mummymunch said:


> we have changed our minds! we are having cellaphane cones filled wth sweets :)

aw yeah ive seen some of these


----------



## Babydreams321

Lisa84 said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> we're filling these with heart shape sweeties :0)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Mini...pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3cc1bdbc4e
> 
> Hey hun we were going to do jam jars but then went with Silver buckets but you can get them really cheaply here
> 
> https://www.jbconline.co.uk/glass-j...5oz-mini-jam-jars-35-per-pack-comes-with-caps
> 
> You would just need to get some material for the tops. Might work out cheaper than ebay xxClick to expand...

aw thanks hon mine have been ordered now though :0( although mine were less than a pound each from ebay so cheap really!! :0) :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarose

We have got tuxedo and wedding dress favour boxes from Debenhams and I am putting love heart sweets in them.


----------



## navywag

we had 'happiness kits' as our favours , 
an eraser- to make those little mistakes disappear
a rubber band - so you can stretch yourself beyond your limits
a coim- so you will never be totally broke
string- to tie things together if they start to fall apart
a button - to press in case of panic
a marble- for the times when you lose yours
and sweets- to remind you of the sweeter things in life 

we put all the things in a little organza bag and had a mini scroll tied with ribbon that had all the writing on 

we also had a candy buffet! 

want to do it all again now! ive got the post wedding blues!! lol


----------



## Babydreams321

navywag, love it!! might have to steal that idea!!x


----------



## navywag

you are more than welcome too, we had so many comments about them, as they wont get eaten or drank, so they really are keepsakes  x

plus it cost less than £40 to do 100 of them!!, which is definately a plus!!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

We are doing little boxes or jars with retro sweets in them. Will be doing each child an activity pack too, with "speech bingo" a treasure hunt and colouring books etc.

I am also having a sweet shop, all the money made is going to the samantha dixon brain tumour trust in memory of my cousin.


----------



## hawalkden

I'm planning on having Diabetes UK & Cancer Research Pins and donation buckets.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I gave out little oak trees in burlap bags. 

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/112865/evergreen-sapling-trees.jpg

(But oak)


----------

